# Brisket cooking too fast?



## nanalinda

I've had a 7 lb brisket in my Masterbuilt electric smoker for almost 3 hours  at 220 degrees and it is already at 156 degrees.  Isn't this way too fast?  I thought it would have to cook for hours yet.  I'm not a very experienced smoker.  It looks fine but not nearly cooked by appearance.  I checked my thermometer.  :(  Can anybody help?  $35 brisket!


----------



## hambone1950

Afternoon , nana. Don't panic...it may stall yet. And remember temp is only a signpost on the road to tender brisket....no matter when it happens , when the temp gets close you have to start probing the meat for tender.....so keep watching the temp by all means , but just accept that it's done when the probe slides in like buttah!

And I will hasten to add that I am no expert brisket maker , but I just wanted to reassure you with what I think I know....others may chime in more knowledgable than I.....good luck


----------



## nanalinda

Thank you!  I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## geerock

Nana
Are you getting your temp reading from the masterbuilt readout?  Those things are notorious for being way off so be careful.  Also, like hambone says.....you'll be stalling out any time now and then you'll be panicking about why the temp stopped rising.  Ain't smoking fun??


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello nana .  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I have cooked brisket for years.  Unlike many here I do smoke mine hotter and faster.  Hambone has got ya covered.  Relax.  Now.  You say you checked your therm; which therm?  If you are relying on the therm on your smoker, I can almost guarantee that therm is off, and by as much as 50 degrees in some cases.  So you may be cooking more in the 300ish range.  Not necessarily a bad thing with this brisket, just check out a good digital dual probe meat therm.  As Ham said it's done when a meat probe or toothpick slides in like it was a warm stick of butter.  If looking for sliced brisket you should start checking in the 180-185 IT mark.  After wrapping in foil and resting for an hour it will hit 190-195 degrees which is just about right for slicing.  For pulling ( being from Tx. I don't know WHY anyone would PULL brisket ) take it to the 190-195 IT then wrap and rest for AT LEAST 1 hour.  Wrap in foil and a blanket.  2 hours better.  Each brisket has a mind of it's own.  Relax.  Grab a cold beverage of your choice, sit back and enjoy the experience.  Good luck.  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## geerock

KC5TPY said:


> Hello nana .  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I have cooked brisket for years.  Unlike many here I do smoke mine hotter and faster.  Hambone has got ya covered.  Relax.  Now.  You say you checked your therm; which therm?  If you are relying on the therm on your smoker, I can almost guarantee that therm is off, and by as much as 50 degrees in some cases.  So you may be cooking more in the 300ish range.  Not necessarily a bad thing with this brisket, just check out a good digital dual probe meat therm.  As Ham said it's done when a meat probe or toothpick slides in like it was a warm stick of butter.  If looking for sliced brisket you should start
> 
> 
> checking in the 180-185 IT mark.  After wrapping in foil and resting for
> an hour it will hit 190-195 degrees which is just about right for slicing.  For pulling ( being from Tx. I don't know WHY anyone would PULL brisket ) take it to the 190-195 IT then wrap and rest for AT LEAST 1 hour.  Wrap in foil and a blanket.  2 hours better.  Each brisket has a mind of it's own.  Relax.  Grab a cold beverage of your choice, sit back and enjoy the experience.  Good luck.  Keep smokin!
> 
> Danny



Relax?  Says you!  Panic is a right of passage for new smoke cooks.  Temps is only panic class 101.  We still have to get into fat side up or down....wood chips wet or dry.....where the wood comes from....and if the county you live in requires you to turn a perfectly good brisket point into burnt ends!  No time to relax yet, nana.:biggrin:


----------



## kc5tpy

You just had too didn't ya gee?  I am trying to reassure nana everthing is going to plan and you just had to jerk my chain.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nana; please forgive us for having a bit of fun.  None of this is directed at you.  Just once in a while we have to poke some fun at each other.  Fat side up or down and wet or dry wood chips are friendly debates we have VERY often.  Your brisket is doing fine.  Just continue to monitor it and I am sure all will be well.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## geerock

:devil:
Alright already.....sorry.  There's just times I have trouble controlling myself lately.... you know, prostate issues and all that.  :biggrin:

You just keep relaxin' nana......relax.......relax..... you're getting sleepy....very sleepy.........

I guess its time for my nap.  See ya.


----------



## nanalinda

LOL!  In 2 more hours it has only gone up 3 more degrees, so I'm at more what I was expecting.  I appreciate all the help.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello nana.  Thanks for being understanding.  We do from time to time poke fun but we take offering advice to folks seriously.  And we usually do continue to monitor when a member is having problems.  You have entered the stall stage.  This will last 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Each brisket is different.  Don't change temps.  Keep that door closed.  Get a cold drink and ride it out.  2 hours - 5 hours - 30 minutes?  Ride it out.  As one of our members reminds us "patience Grasshopper".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## geerock

:devil:
Well nana, if you're not gonna.panic then I guess I'll have to panic for you.  I'm going to open and close the door / lid on all my cookers every five minutes for the next 3 hours.  You just RELAX.....  I'll take care of this part for you.....  since you're new.


----------



## bama bbq

Nana, what the guys are saying is the internal temp never makes its way on a straight line from 40*F or less to 200*F or so. It more than likely takes a very predicable "S" curve to completion. If you track you cooks this is what you'll find

http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/bamabbq/media/PorkButtCook_zps2402aedf.png.html

It does that because of the stall. A condition where the meat sweats until it can't sweat anymore then slowly rises. 

Don't panic it's just cookin. Cook to tenderness when temps tells you to start checking.


----------



## nanalinda

Hahaha!  Thanks!  I started cooking this weekend for the 27 people I have coming for Thanksgiving.  Panic attacks are not on my to-do list and I have no time for them!


----------



## geerock

27?!  Damn girl... I have a feeling you are well schooled in cooking and baking.  You sure you just ain't playing with us here?  If you put out holiday fare for that many people I bet you can teach us a thing or three.  Thanks for letting me have a little fun and may you and yours have a wonderful dinner and holiday.


----------



## bama bbq

Great attitude. Don't open the pit  (until you start cking for tenderness), crank up the heat, or finish it in the oven. Just maintain the pit temp and you will be rewarded. The guys at Chef Steps say the longer it sits in the 165*F-ish range the better it will be.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello nana.  Told you we wouldn't desert you.  We now have Bama offering great advice.  Sometimes we may sound like jokers but it is just to make folks feel welcome.  As I said we take offering advice very seriously.  As  I see it you are going great.  Keep on keeping on.

Danny


----------



## nanalinda

The brisket turned out perfect guys!  As good as my Daddy used to make.  :)













IMG_2612.jpg



__ nanalinda
__ Nov 23, 2013






Thanks for all your help!


----------



## venture

Brisket looks great?

I don't even start cussing until 160 to 165.

Then I cuss, relax, grab another beer out of the cooler.

And sit in for the wait!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## radio

Awesome job on the Brisky!  Took me forever to get up the courage to try my hand at one, and then only after getting myself a decent stick burner instead of the ECB (El Cheapo Brinkman)

Welcome to SMF and hurry back, ya hear?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello nana.  GREAT job.  Your Daddy would be proud.  Glad we could offer our humble opinions.  You've got the hard one out of the way.  It's all down hill from here.  Just perfecting your technique.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## hambone1950

nanalinda said:


> The brisket turned out perfect guys!  As good as my Daddy used to make.  :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2612.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nanalinda
> __ Nov 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Wow , that is a work of art ! Hope you will post a pic when you slice it. Glad it came out good. Have a nice turkey day.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bama bbq

I agree -- nice job!


----------



## hattsoff

Hey guys...I know this thread is at about a year old...but I am doing my first brisket and have the same panic...I used on online meat calculator and I told me my 10lb brisket was to go in at 2:30am and would be ready to come out 2:30pm to start a four hour rest (slicing and dinner at 6:30pm).  I took out at 7:30am this morning too foil and put back in and temp was already 165...I need this for dinner not brunch.

I have a Masterbuilt electric. ..I have done two pork shoulders and a whole turkey. ..first pork was awesome the others were ok...losing confidence and my wife seems nervous about losing money on meat.

Please help.


----------



## geerock

A couple thoughts.... first, have you ever verified your cooking temps with a reliable therm?  Masterbuilts aren't known for accurate temps.  And I'm assuming that you are not using the MB meat probe for meat temp.  Having said that don't panic.  You probably are going to hit the stall any time now.  And then, even if you do get ready early, brisket can take (and needs) a good long rest.  When you hit finish temp wrap her in double foil with a little liquid and then wrap that in a towel and then drop in a cooler until ready to eat.  She'll stay for hours like that way.  I don't think you're that far of on times.....maybe a little early but no worries.


----------



## radio

Good info from Geerock above.  I would also add that no two Briskets cook alike.  Two Briskets of nearly identical weight and fat ratio can be hours apart when finished, so a time chart is only a very rough guide.

A good thermometer with a probe is the only way to go when smoking meats.  I like my Brisket at or near the pulling stage, so shoot for an internal temp of 200-205°, but the true way to tell is when a probe or skewer inserted into the meat slides in in like it's going into soft butter.  If it meets resistance, it needs more time.

Don't worry about wasting the money on the meat.  It may not be perfect, but will still be very tasty


----------



## hattsoff

Thank you geerock. ..just hearing that is a huge help.  Epic fail, I am using the MB temp and meat probe.  Maybe I will grab a better one for future cooking attempts. 
I am planning a 190-195 removal and then slice.  I did a rub with a yellow mustard spread first...and to fuel the fire, I put fat down...sorry didn't know there was a debate and now I placed myself in a camp.


----------



## geerock

Hatsoff

190 to 195 may be too early.  Take the advice of radio and check it with a probe of some kind.  It tends to be closer to 200 IT for finish temp.  Brisket pulled too early can be tough as shoe leather.  Also, get a maverick therm to check both meat and chamber temp.  An invaluable tool for all smokers.


----------



## txrookie

I know this is an older post, bit where do you find a $35 brisket? I'm lucky if I can find a $50 full packer(I believe that's the term) that's small enough to fit in my MES


----------



## gary s

Key Word    " OLDER POST"

Gary


----------



## graco

Looks good!


----------



## radio

txrookie said:


> I know this is an older post, bit where do you find a $35 brisket? I'm lucky if I can find a $50 full packer(I believe that's the term) that's small enough to fit in my MES


Yep, beef prices have taken a huge jump and in some instances, have actually doubled compared to a year or so ago.  I used to get boneless beef short ribs for $2.99 per pound and now they go for $5.99


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Patience is your friend here...


----------



## johnny booze

Hambone1950 said:


> Afternoon , nana. Don't panic...it may stall yet. And remember temp is only a signpost on the road to tender brisket....no matter when it happens , when the temp gets close you have to start probing the meat for tender.....so keep watching the temp by all means , but just accept that it's done when the probe slides in like buttah!
> 
> And I will hasten to add that I am no expert brisket maker , but I just wanted to reassure you with what I think I know....others may chime in more knowledgable than I.....good luck



I'm in the same boat. Same smoker it's a 16 lb split the point from the falp due to size. Also had a 8lb pork butt in there shot up to 145 after 4 hrs. I watched a YouTube video saying it should take 20hr. Do I need to relax and have a drink or panic?


----------

